# Giving Up Coding



## jlacevedo10@gmail.com

I’ve had my CPC since 2017 and I’ve yet to actually work as a coder for the reason being that a lot of companies want experienced coders. I’ve kept up with my CEU’s and always kept my certification current however I’m having 2nd thoughts of renewing this year in April as I feel like I’m going to waste my time again.
Any similar experiences? What can I do? I really don’t want to give it up but the coding employment doesn’t look promising for me


----------



## Munzueta

Don't!
The coding field has been growing and from my experience it won't stop. At first yes, it is difficult getting a job because most employers want experience. What I can suggest, if there is a AAPC Chapter in your area, attend! You need to start networking as much as you can, get to know people, I mean even ask your doctor if he knows of anyone looking for a certified coder. 

Coding has done so much for me and my future, I was a fast food employee making 5.75 an hour, and now I get to choose my hours, I work on a hospital, and I am currently making 30 an hour and have met so much nice people throughout the way.

My point is, don't give up, you might just have to put a little more extra effort, but you will find something, once you get your experience, you can start considering remote coding (working from home) just be patient!


----------



## deyoung

Sorry to hear you are having a difficult time, but I would also like to encourage you to not lose your certification. You worked hard to pass that test and, speaking from experience, you don't want to have to take it again! I have had my CPC for a number of years and worked in various aspects of Healthcare. It has opened a lot of doors for me and not all necessarily actual "coding," but where they required you had the coding knowledge. Years ago, I thought I didn't need my CPC anymore because I was a supervisor of registration dept so I let it expire....then an opportunity came across my lap where I needed it so I had to re-take the test...I never let it expire again, lol. I started in claims...maybe start in an area like that where you aren't necessarily coding, but have the knowledge. Maybe u can build a good reputation there and end up moving into a coding position. I have also heard of people doing volunteer or intern type work to gain experience. Just some ideas. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## Jennikate

Don't let it expire. I work in a billing and coding position but i never want have do that test again. I am currently studying for crc and than at least for now i am done with initials. I used work with a sales rep for a lab that still keeps her cpc up to date just in case and she never wants have do the test again. She's been in sales side for over 10 years.


----------



## Capecodtenor

Like others have said, don't let it lapse.  I'll start by saying that I'm not certified yet, but I've read so many stories from people on this forum that having the CPC behind your name helps.


----------



## jlacevedo10@gmail.com

Thank you all for your response, but upon thinking about it, i wont give up its just really discouraging being a new CPC and no one wants to take an opportunity because you need experience. ill just have to try harder. and i would gladly take volunteer work so it can give me some type of experience. im also currently taking practicode which has helped me a great deal.


----------



## trarut

I would also encourage you to look at other types of roles where your coding skills can be of use.  There are many more jobs available these days that provide those entry level opportunities.  I have been doing this long enough that, when I started as a coder (in the Dark Ages ), you were hired because you knew someone.  Experience didn't matter because you were trained on the job and it was a given that you would be working for a physician or hospital reading records and assigning codes.  So many of the roles where coders work today just didn't exist 25 years ago.

Good luck!


----------



## rwilsoncpcrmc

My experience in the medical field began almost 30 years ago. I started working as a receptionist in a doctor's office. So, it may be beneficial to find an entry level job, either in a provider's office or a hospital, and get your foot in the door. Once employers realize that you are a certified coder, I believe opportunities will open for you.


----------



## Jessim929

I worked with a coder who started with the practice doing demographics and insurance verification. When a coding position in the practice opened up, then she revealed she was a certified coder. She took the verification job to get a foot in the door. Sometimes you have to do that. Apply for a medical billing or A/R job - that could be your foot in the door too.


----------



## lindseyhoftiezer

I'm unsure of where you're located, but I know the federal government (the VA, mostly) isn't too strict on having experience. It seems like they're always hiring in numerous states across the country. The coder jobs are listed under Medical Records Technician. I hope this helps! 



			https://www.usajobs.gov/


----------



## Shanice813

jlacevedo10@gmail.com said:


> I’ve had my CPC since 2017 and I’ve yet to actually work as a coder for the reason being that a lot of companies want experienced coders. I’ve kept up with my CEU’s and always kept my certification current however I’m having 2nd thoughts of renewing this year in April as I feel like I’m going to waste my time again.
> Any similar experiences? What can I do? I really don’t want to give it up but the coding employment doesn’t look promising for me


I feel the same I’ve had 2 certifications since 2016 and NO ONE WILL HIRE


----------



## smontague

I wouldn't give up if I were you.  It can be difficult, but if you truly want to be in healthcare and want to be a coder sometimes you have to work up from a different position.  I was lucky enough to already be employed at a physician's office when I obtained my CPC, but I definitely didn't just start out as a coder.  I actually started as a medical records clerk and worked my way up as positions became available within the practice.  I actually took my CPC course and got my certification while I was working as administrative assistant.

Are you working in healthcare now?  If not, you should explore some entry level work, like a patient services rep or something similar.  This would at least get your foot in the door in the healthcare field, then people are more likely to consider you for coding positions because you have some experience in the field.

All that being said, the job market is tough no matter what.  I left my job a while ago to try something different.  I was only out of healthcare for about a year and a half and despite having 15 years of healthcare experience (9 of which were coding and billing) it took me quite a few months to get a job back in billing.  It really is discouraging sometimes, but don't give up if it's really what you want to be doing.  I kept pushing and felt like giving up when I was trying to get back in and now that I've made it back it was so worth it.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## Crystal Olson

No, don't give up. I started out getting a part-time position in an ENT practice as a receptionist and then doors opened up for me. It didn't happen overnight, as I worked in many departments before I landed a position in billing. The invaluable lessons I gained from working in areas of the medical field laid a excellent foundation for my role in coding and billing. Having that knowledge then lead me to a position as an practice manager. Hard work and determination made it happen for me and it can happen to you.


----------



## Haydee1

I'm in the same position and now contemplating to see if taking the CPB class would help me find an billing and Coding jobs (since I passed the CPC test).  I am so discourage right now and thinking of going back to the medical field as a Medical Assistant with 20 years experience, I have and still am applying for coding positions but I have never been unemployed for such a short time.  I have set coding at the back burner before, taken the CPC exam probably more than anyone (> 6 times) and I do not want to set it back again.  I even went door to door at do doctors offices, passed out my resume- to try to learn from them for FREE, what I got was a bitchy " we outsource our coding" and a car accident on the same day.  
Frustrations with trying to find a job in a company that wants a few year's experience, but how would I get that when there is no other company willing to accept minimal experience?  Do I want to invest again (since the price is affordable)- only to be in the same spot, but still not have a job? It's not helping with this pandemic.


----------



## fwnewbie

I'm right there with you!  I can no longer work as a nurse after 30 years of surgical-based experience so I got a COC - outpatient coder for surgery centers, outpatient hospital - and I can't even get an offer of WATCHING coders at work in the last hospital I worked for before going on disability!!  I went to some of the local meetings (before they went virtual), introduced myself to the officers, did everything I could to network in person.  I had one interview for nurse auditor which is something I could do, but was not given the job.  Even the nurse that interviewed me couldn't understand why I wasn't given a coding job since they had been short of help before the virus took over everything.  
Since so much of coding is dependent on understanding medical terminology, it seems only logical coders with long-term exposure to the medical field would have a great advantage over a non-medical coder.  If it's all about who you know, that is not a good use of facility dollars.  But gee, I'm just a nurse. What do I know about financial responsibility?!  :/


----------



## Amatyskiel 

I can relate to this forum as well. I passed my certification in 2017 and have a BA in finance to this day I cannot find a job. I signed up to join Medical Billing course in Laguardia Community college in new york that is sponsored by the city and still didn't meet the qualification. I don't know what else to do, so desperate to find a job, especially with this never-ending pandemic


----------



## kahodges

I would say even if you decide to switch fields, do not let that certificate lapse.  The last thing you want to do is take that exam again,


----------



## Sadia78

jlacevedo10@gmail.com said:


> I’ve had my CPC since 2017 and I’ve yet to actually work as a coder for the reason being that a lot of companies want experienced coders. I’ve kept up with my CEU’s and always kept my certification current however I’m having 2nd thoughts of renewing this year in April as I feel like I’m going to waste my time again.
> Any similar experiences? What can I do? I really don’t want to give it up but the coding employment doesn’t look promising for me


Don,t be dis heart keep yourself updating and get the Medical billing certification its easy to get the billing job rather than coding.......i am sure  you will be preferable due to duel certification and don,t think of earning point of view behave as a learning attitude you will shine differently and job will find you soon .


----------



## Its Bri

Keep your certification, it will pay off in the end. I tested back in 2004 and passed my CPC exam with flying colors, and was stuck in front office work for the 1st 3/4 years then landed a position as a biller however by then I had let my certification expire. I have worked as a biller and coder for the last 10 years and finally decided in 2018 to take a refresher course and test again, because I decided that I just wanted to do coding. But I failed my exam by a point! And to this day I am still not certified, because I don't want to spend $600 to take the exam again, and take the chance of failing. The exam seems a little harder now a days or maybe it's just me. I still keep my membership up though so that I stay in the loop. Know the value of your certification is all I have to say.


----------



## Pathos

Its Bri said:


> Keep your certification, it will pay off in the end. I tested back in 2004 and passed my CPC exam with flying colors, and was stuck in front office work for the 1st 3/4 years then landed a position as a biller however by then I had let my certification expire. I have worked as a biller and coder for the last 10 years and finally decided in 2018 to take a refresher course and test again, because I decided that I just wanted to do coding. But I failed my exam by a point! And to this day I am still not certified, because I don't want to spend $600 to take the exam again, and take the chance of failing. The exam seems a little harder now a days or maybe it's just me. I still keep my membership up though so that I stay in the loop. Know the value of your certification is all I have to say.



If you do reconsider getting certified again, don't go for the full price. AAPC often offers reduced exam packages and I think right now it's around $399 (until the end of this month). This deal included the exam, online practice tests and an actual study guide (which I am a huge supporter of). If you don't have the time/money right now to do it, perhaps consider taking the test later as being certified is key in moving up in the medical coding world.


----------



## Its Bri

Pathos said:


> If you do reconsider getting certified again, don't go for the full price. AAPC often offers reduced exam packages and I think right now it's around $399 (until the end of this month). This deal included the exam, online practice tests and an actual study guide (which I am a huge supporter of). If you don't have the time/money right now to do it, perhaps consider taking the test later as being certified is key in moving up in the medical coding world.


Thank you, I will check AAPC and see what they have going on for exam packages.


----------



## reginalane

I'd like to add that once you're certified, continue to work as anything you can find at that time in the medical field for a company administratively (that has a coding dept.) until you see a coding door open. By that time, you'd be invested in that company and you can slide right in. My life story. I've recommended the same avenue and for the ones who invested like I did, eventually ended up with a coding job. I invested processing referrals for 5 yrs and was able to slide into coding, ended up teaching it and now I'm working in analysis. Stay investing!


----------



## grettawillig

jlacevedo10@gmail.com said:


> I’ve had my CPC since 2017 and I’ve yet to actually work as a coder for the reason being that a lot of companies want experienced coders. I’ve kept up with my CEU’s and always kept my certification current however I’m having 2nd thoughts of renewing this year in April as I feel like I’m going to waste my time again.
> Any similar experiences? What can I do? I really don’t want to give it up but the coding employment doesn’t look promising for me


I did volunteer work in a hospital and made it a point to tell anyone and everyone my goal was to become a coder. Once I passed the exam I did get a position at the same hospital. Network!!


----------



## Rweadon

I have applied for over 125 jobs since February when I learned I passed my CPC.  Nobody wants to hire me without medical office experience though I have 30 years of regular office and customer service experience.   I can't even get a medical receptionist job because apparently medical receptionists know how to answer the phones better?  This is terminal and I will maintain my certification but have to look elsewhere for a job.  I have a family to provide for!  I applied for a patient transporter for goodness sake and BET I won't qualify for that either because why?  I don't know how to walk through a hospital corridor?!!!  So irritated!


----------



## Stacyml

jlacevedo10@gmail.com said:


> I’ve had my CPC since 2017 and I’ve yet to actually work as a coder for the reason being that a lot of companies want experienced coders. I’ve kept up with my CEU’s and always kept my certification current however I’m having 2nd thoughts of renewing this year in April as I feel like I’m going to waste my time again.
> Any similar experiences? What can I do? I really don’t want to give it up but the coding employment doesn’t look promising for me


I hope you don't give up and you find a job soon.


----------



## Quodee

I feel the same way. Everyone wants you to have experience. Like you are born with it or something! Every job trains you so why do they need experience?


----------



## Pathos

Rweadon said:


> I have applied for over 125 jobs since February when I learned I passed my CPC.  Nobody wants to hire me without medical office experience though I have 30 years of regular office and customer service experience.   I can't even get a medical receptionist job because apparently medical receptionists know how to answer the phones better?  This is terminal and I will maintain my certification but have to look elsewhere for a job.  I have a family to provide for!  I applied for a patient transporter for goodness sake and BET I won't qualify for that either because why?  I don't know how to walk through a hospital corridor?!!!  So irritated!



The job hunt is frustrating for sure. Took me a whole year from the time I knew I was done working for a company, to the time I actually started my new job. Way prior to that, I just graduated from college, but nobody wanted me. I finally applied to an entry level as a Patient Registrar at my local hospital and finally got a job there. Not the dream job at all, but the first stepping stone at least.

How are your applications? Is your resume fine tuned? Have you practiced your interviews? Do you have someone who can give you constructive tips/help on how to ace each part of the process? Your situation is no fun for sure, however once you start getting experience, it gets easier. Keep applying, and do your best to nail that first job!


----------



## veronica.ahmed@medstar.net

I have passed my exam December 2018 and currently working in a hospital but; can't get a job without having three or more years experience. So frustrating and my certification ends Oct.2020 and have CEU's that I need to have and everything is so costly.


----------



## Elsie16

jlacevedo10@gmail.com said:


> I’ve had my CPC since 2017 and I’ve yet to actually work as a coder for the reason being that a lot of companies want experienced coders. I’ve kept up with my CEU’s and always kept my certification current however I’m having 2nd thoughts of renewing this year in April as I feel like I’m going to waste my time again.
> Any similar experiences? What can I do? I really don’t want to give it up but the coding employment doesn’t look promising for me


I know 3 years  seems like a long time, but really it’s not. In any industry, it’s very difficult to get your foot in the door. Employers want experience, but won’t give you a shot to get in the experience they need. It’s a very typical cycle. I’ve held my CPC since 2010, and had an indirect path to that first open door. I’ve now been working in the same place as a coder for several years. I love my job and the people I work with. I know it feels like things will never change right now, but trust me, you’ll find your niche.

Giving up your certification is the worst thing you could do. You worked hard to achieve it, and we all know that exam is far from easy. Stay the course, keep your certification current. Even if you ultimately choose another career, it never hurts to have options for the future.

Good luck and don't lose hope. Keep applying, be diligent, call HR to follow up. Make sure they know how eager you are to work there. It will happen!


----------



## Elsie16

Quodee said:


> I feel the same way. Everyone wants you to have experience. Like you are born with it or something! Every job trains you so why do they need experience?


in this day and age, everything is fast-paced and very few companies have someone who has the time to show you the ropes. It’s unfortunate but that’s the reality.

Companies want to hit the ground running, especially when it comes to something like coding, which has a direct and very immediate impact on their revenue stream. Coding  comes with a lot of responsibility. You’re very heavily responsible for the financial health of whatever company you work for. It’s not to be taken lightly and that’s why companies ask for experience.

Try applying for another position in the hospital first. (Ie, unit secretary or even better-billing clerk). I worked  as an admissions assistant before getting  a clerical position in HIM, and then went from HIM clerk to Coder. I’ve been coding for over 10 years now.

Sometimes the path isn’t as direct as we’d like it to be, and we have to “pay our dues” first. Once you’re there awhile, and you’ve proven yourself as a dependable worker, if a coding position becomes available, you’ll stand a better chance, as most companies like to promote from within before looking at outside candidates.

We all feel we need and want everything “now”, and  lots of ads in the media make it seem as though a coding career is easy to come by  - “Get certified, and you’ll get a job right  out of the gate” It simply doesn’t work that way.

The only way you get your foot in the door in any industry that has long-term career potential is with perseverance. Keep following up with HR until they tell you they’ve made a decision for the job you’re applying for. Make sure they know how eager you are to work there, be professional at all times, and when one door closes, try the next one.

We’ve all been there. Job hunting isn’t fun, no matter how polished your work history is. Keep the faith and eventually you’ll find your position


----------



## MrsCreshondaWilliams

jlacevedo10@gmail.com said:


> I’ve had my CPC since 2017 and I’ve yet to actually work as a coder for the reason being that a lot of companies want experienced coders. I’ve kept up with my CEU’s and always kept my certification current however I’m having 2nd thoughts of renewing this year in April as I feel like I’m going to waste my time again.
> Any similar experiences? What can I do? I really don’t want to give it up but the coding employment doesn’t look promising for me


Greetings. I initially took the exam back in 2007,it wasn't AAPC but I landed a job coding right after I got out of school. Due to a double homicide in my family, I had to leave my beloved coding job and let my certification lapse. Luckily, I've been working in Healthcare since 2009 but not as a coder. I went back to try and take my exam last year, AAPC exams are SOOO different than the exam I took. I failed at first but am taking it again at the end of the month. Don't get discouraged! I think you'll find a job soon. I agree with others here that say "get your foot in the door". At the hospital where I work, I've already been offered to code in the Cath Lab once I get my certification, something I wouldn't get the chance to do if I didn't already work there and know people. Once you get your foot in the door, other opportunities can open up for you. Stay the course. Keep up you CU's. You never know what that blessing will fall in your lap. Good luck! God Bless!


----------



## Haydee1

I feel like AAPC should give an incentive for facilities to train externs or Newly Certified coders- NOT just the ones who signed up to be an extern site that are members of AAPC.  Newly certified are just as easy to mold and train- they can also be a good investment on a potential dedicated long term employee.


----------



## Elsie16

Haydee1 said:


> I feel like AAPC should give an incentive for facilities to train externs or Newly Certified coders- NOT just the ones who signed up to be an extern site that are members of AAPC.  Newly certified are just as easy to mold and train- they can also be a good investment on a potential dedicated long term employee.


This would be a good option, except most facilities simply don’t have the time for on the job training, regardless of incentives. My facility had someone who got certified, and was hoping, I, as an experienced coder, would be able to train them.

Not only did the company not expect me to take the time to do so, but because I was obviously already there, they told the person that while they fully supported their decision to get certified, they would need to work elsewhere if they wanted to pursue a coding career.

Theoretically, there was a built in trainer, but realistically, as fast paced as things are today, it just wasn’t feasible. Billing deadlines are tight, and companies need coders who can work both accurately and quickly to meet them. It has nothing to do with whether or not there is a financial incentive for the company. It may sound harsh, but unfortunately it’s just how it is for most facilities today


----------



## Haydee1

Elsie16 said:


> This would be a good option, except most facilities simply don’t have the time for on the job training, regardless of incentives. My facility had someone who got certified, and was hoping, I, as an experienced coder, would be able to train them.
> 
> Not only did the company not expect me to take the time to do so, but because I was obviously already there, they told the person that while they fully supported their decision to get certified, they would need to work elsewhere if they wanted to pursue a coding career.
> 
> Theoretically, there was a built in trainer, but realistically, as fast paced as things are today, it just wasn’t feasible. Billing deadlines are tight, and companies need coders who can work both accurately and quickly to meet them. It has nothing to do with whether or not there is a financial incentive for the company. It may sound harsh, but unfortunately it’s just how it is for most facilities today


That is one of the biggest challenge for us who are new in town and do not know anyone, no matter how hard we try to network, there's not a lot of companies that will take the time to give us a chance.  I have gotten hired as Per Diem Clerk, if and when a spot opens- I will apply.  Good luck to us all and keep trying.


----------



## Elsie16

Haydee1 said:


> That is one of the biggest challenge for us who are new in town and do not know anyone, no matter how hard we try to network, there's not a lot of companies that will take the time to give us a chance.  I have gotten hired as Per Diem Clerk, if and when a spot opens- I will apply.  Good luck to us all and keep trying.


The clerical position is a great step. Be proud of that! I started the same way, and have now been coding for over 10 years. Sometimes that one stepping stone is all you need. Be patient and persistent and you’ll find your spot.

While you are in the clerical position, use that time to gain knowledge of  how HIM as a whole affects the other departments in the hospital. Knowing this really helps understand the big picture and what it takes for a hospital or doctors office to function on both a financial and compliance level. Once you do start coding, knowing how these things intersect will help you understand the value and importance of your role. 

Best of luck to you!


----------



## eurodurk

I completely understand where you're coming from, but I would really encourage you to look outside of your area, if you're able. 
When I first got my certification, I was applying to jobs in my city, then my state, then in the surrounding states, and eventually I got a bit frustrated and applied to a job over a thousand miles away... Lo and behold, that one job that I applied to on a whim (expecting yet another no, because what employer would hire someone from so far away?) was the one that I ended up getting.


----------



## trarut

As I read the comments on this thread, I am reminded of how annoyed I get when I see ads in magazines, online, etc to "be a medical coder - work from home - make great money!"  They make it sound like it's just a matter of taking _their_ training course and companies will be lining up to hire the new grad.  No experience?  Pfftt!  No problem!  Work from home?  Sure, starting on Day 1!  These ads set such an unrealistic expectation for people wanting to switch careers.  IMO, it also reinforces the lack of understanding both in and out of the medical field about exactly what a coder does and the level of knowledge we have to maintain to do that work.  (If I had a dollar for every time I've been dismissed with "you're just a coder"...)

Those of you trying to find coding positions, so many have given excellent advice of keeping up your CEUs, take any reasonable position to get your foot in the door and have a plan to work your way up to the one you want.  Build those relationships and network when you can because the medical profession is *much* smaller than people realize and sometimes those job offers come from unexpected places.  Best of luck to you all


----------



## andyrobin

jlacevedo10@gmail.com said:


> I’ve had my CPC since 2017 and I’ve yet to actually work as a coder for the reason being that a lot of companies want experienced coders. I’ve kept up with my CEU’s and always kept my certification current however I’m having 2nd thoughts of renewing this year in April as I feel like I’m going to waste my time again.
> Any similar experiences? What can I do? I really don’t want to give it up but the coding employment doesn’t look promising for me
> I have worked in the medical field for 37 years. Sometimes as an Office Manager, Collection/Billing  Manager, and Call Center Manager.  I wanted my CPC  for a long time.  I received my credential in 2011.  I now have a coding position and enjoy it.  Don't give up.  It's worth it!


----------



## Elsie16

trarut said:


> As I read the comments on this thread, I am reminded of how annoyed I get when I see ads in magazines, online, etc to "be a medical coder - work from home - make great money!"  They make it sound like it's just a matter of taking _their_ training course and companies will be lining up to hire the new grad.  No experience?  Pfftt!  No problem!  Work from home?  Sure, starting on Day 1!  These ads set such an unrealistic expectation for people wanting to switch careers.  IMO, it also reinforces the lack of understanding both in and out of the medical field about exactly what a coder does and the level of knowledge we have to maintain to do that work.  (If I had a dollar for every time I've been dismissed with "you're just a coder"...)
> 
> Those of you trying to find coding positions, so many have given excellent advice of keeping up your CEUs, take any reasonable position to get your foot in the door and have a plan to work your way up to the one you want.  Build those relationships and network when you can because the medical profession is *much* smaller than people realize and sometimes those job offers come from unexpected places.  Best of luck to you all


Don’t you just love all the misleading ads and information out there surrounding a coding career?! It’s actually anger inducing.  Not only do they imply that you’ll make great money (which  especially for beginning coders is rarely the case), but they also make it seem  as though the job itself is simple. It’s not. it takes time to feel comfortable with your skills, and as guidelines and rules are constantly changing, we are forever in learning mode. It’s a very rewarding profession, but it takes hard work and dedication, which is far from what those “overnight success” ads would have you believe.


----------



## trarut

Elsie16 said:


> Don’t you just love all the misleading ads and information out there surrounding a coding career?! It’s actually anger inducing.  Not only do they imply that you’ll make great money (which  especially for beginning coders is rarely the case), but they also make it seem  as though the job itself is simple. It’s not. it takes time to feel comfortable with your skills, and as guidelines and rules are constantly changing, we are forever in learning mode. It’s a very rewarding profession, but it takes hard work and dedication, which is far from what those “overnight success” ads would have you believe.



Yeah, all of that!  What she said!!  LOL


----------



## leenamehmood17

I am a doctor and I have passed CPC and how i am sitting for COC this month , I have posted my resume on different websites, and have applied for many jobs, but i am not receiving a single call from anyone, not even from recruiters . It seems like i keep on collecting certificates, but how do i get US job experience? I switched to coding field, because i want to work remote due to my daughter's health issues and i am hopeless. On each job description there is a new certificate requirement as CRC, CCS or RHIT, RHIA, with experience. i dont know. I keep on waiting, and each day there is email in my inbox about new job openings, and each day i am applying for these jobs.


----------



## JUNAEBUTLER

I had the same problem at first. I started working for staffing agencies and after 2 years I gained the necessary experience. By doing this I was also able to become familiar with different specialties (makes you more valuable). I would advise you to work at a hospital or an office under title and work your way up (internal dept transfers are great and usually takes 6m-1y) or apply for jobs that are looking for an employee to fill dual roles ie. coder/receptionist. Because you are certified they may hire you for one position but allow you code here and there or even train you for the coding position over time.

It's easier to start off as a medical biller, payment poster, charge entry ect. You do not need the CPB certification to become a medial biller but i feel like the AAPC CPB study guide could help you become familiar with the role. None of my friends or co-workers in the billing field has a CPB certification. I dont think many employers know what the CPB certification is. Most employers will pay you more if you have your CPC Vs. CPB for a billing role. I feel like you will not see decent money or opportunities until you have 3-5 years of experience.


----------



## Laurlen

I dropped $2500 that I can't afford on this CPC course. I coded for an OB/GYN office over a decade - no certification; I learned by doing -  until Obamacare convinced the doctor to retire, & I miss it; I enjoy that sort of work. Honestly, I'm hating the course. This _7lb_ ICD-10 book which is printed too small to read without a magnifying glass (when there is a perfectly good ICD-10 database website online) containing a graphic of what a Hep B virus looks like magnified. Srsly, how about showing us what the_ text in the book_ looks like magnified! I am REALLY hoping this is not a waste of my time, effort, & money. Frankly it sounds like the best careers are working for AAPC selling courses.

Please pardon my venting. I should probably have some coffee. PLEASE tell me this is worth it without having to take even MORE courses.


----------



## Asch0228

It's good to know that I'm not the only frustrated, newly certified coder that can't find work. I started this journey in 2018, took the course, passed the exam, passed Practicode to remove my 'A', and here I am, still looking for a job. I've taken the advice of others and tried applying for non coding jobs in healthcare, like medical records, patient registration, etc. Even using my strategy of getting my foot in the door at a hospital as a certified pharmacy technician to later transition into a coding position isn't working. I, too, am ready to give up.


----------



## vtc76

I've had my CPC license since 2010. I've done  ED coding at two jobs but got laid off from both jobs. The first layoff was in 2015 because of outsourcing  and the most recent layoff was July, 2020 because of COVID. it's frustrating. I am exploring other career options, but I won't give up my coding license because you just never know. Unfortunately, the days of staying in a job/employer/career until retirement is history. I'm aiming now to learn HCC coding because it's a hot area.

Newly certified coders: Try to land a Project Xtern gig and attend your local chapter (virtual) meetings for networking. After I did Project Xtern, I attended my local chapter meeting and the person sitting next to me worked at a big hospital system. I gave her my contact info, and she gave my info to her boss who called me for an interview and hired me.


----------



## fwnewbie

vtc76 said:


> I've had my CPC license since 2010. I've done  ED coding at two jobs but got laid off from both jobs. The first layoff was in 2015 because of outsourcing  and the most recent layoff was July, 2020 because of COVID. it's frustrating. I am exploring other career options, but I won't give up my coding license because you just never know. Unfortunately, the days of staying in a job/employer/career until retirement is history. I'm aiming now to learn HCC coding because it's a hot area.
> 
> Newly certified coders: Try to land a Project Xtern gig and attend your local chapter (virtual) meetings for networking. After I did Project Xtern, I attended my local chapter meeting and the person sitting next to me worked at a big hospital system. I gave her my contact info, and she gave my info to her boss who called me for an interview and hired me.


Good for you that the networking worked for you!  I'm still pursuing remote positions since the local hospital decided my 30 years of medical knowledge wouldn't be an asset for a new outpatient coder.
I'm working at my Practicode but I'm finding so many discrepancies in their answers (ie 2019 codes vs 2020 new codes) I'm beginning to think it's corrupting what I thought I knew about coding!  LOL


----------



## ccallycat

Hi I know that this post is a little old, but from my experience don't give up!  I've been in the medical field over 25 years, I started as Medical Assistant and decided to go into the billing.  It was definitely hard getting into a billing position, because everyone wants experience.  But slowly doors opened up for me, and I worked my way up the ladder.  I am now in a practice that I enjoy, I feel appreciated, they pay for all my continuing education (this is a first!) and cant see leaving anytime soon.

I definitely agree that the hardest thing is to get the experience that is required.  The practice I am with  now was using a billing company, and we are in process of bringing everything back to "in house".  I don't feel that billing companies are willing to fight for physicians money the way that an office biller would.  The biller at the billing company we were using is a CPC-A and I'm sorry to say, is really green under the collar when it comes to dealing with insurance companies and denials.  This is not her fault at all, its the lack of hands on experience, from what I can tell, she took the course, passed the test, but never had any real hands on in the medical field.  When a denial comes in, I'm asked if it should be adjusted... no, please do not do that!    Due to  this lack of experience, I feel there are things that are being missed and eventually lost income.  There needs to be more externships offered to those coming straight from no background in billing that obtain their credentials. I also know saying this, the question would be turned around on me, would I be willing to take on an extern.  Personally, yes I would, but the hardest step is convincing my practice/providers/manager that doing so would be beneficial to them.  Basically once the basics are taught, having a second person to help make phone calls to insurance companies, reviewing coding...and its an externship so its not costing them anything! definitely worth it!

Hang in there!


----------



## jennlester71

Munzueta said:


> Don't!
> The coding field has been growing and from my experience it won't stop. At first yes, it is difficult getting a job because most employers want experience. What I can suggest, if there is a AAPC Chapter in your area, attend! You need to start networking as much as you can, get to know people, I mean even ask your doctor if he knows of anyone looking for a certified coder.
> 
> Coding has done so much for me and my future, I was a fast food employee making 5.75 an hour, and now I get to choose my hours, I work on a hospital, and I am currently making 30 an hour and have met so much nice people throughout the way.
> 
> My point is, don't give up, you might just have to put a little more extra effort, but you will find something, once you get your experience, you can start considering remote coding (working from home) just be patient!


Very inspiring. How can I save this post to be able to get back to later?


----------



## fwnewbie

I find it ridiculous that experienced medical personnel (doctor, nurse) cannot get a facility to realize what an asset they are in terms of basic medical knowledge, terminology, pharmacology, surgical procedures, medical treatments, etc, etc, and how that knowledge translates into superior coding.  It's mind-boggling how this experience doesn't translate into an immediate benefit for the company.
And the networking has not been encouraging either.  I feel like an outcast when I went to a few meetings; like I'm some kind of competition or something.  Geez!  I have so much knowledge and I love to explain procedures, break down the op notes, describe the equipment being used.... but if that doesn't mean anything to these companies, then I guess I'd rather not work for them.


----------



## trarut

jennlester71 said:


> Very inspiring. How can I save this post to be able to get back to later?


You can like it or bookmark it.  The like button is at the lower right of the post and the bookmark icon is at the upper right


----------



## vtc76

fwnewbie said:


> Good for you that the networking worked for you!  I'm still pursuing remote positions since the local hospital decided my 30 years of medical knowledge wouldn't be an asset for a new outpatient coder.
> I'm working at my Practicode but I'm finding so many discrepancies in their answers (ie 2019 codes vs 2020 new codes) I'm beginning to think it's corrupting what I thought I knew about coding!  LOL


One caveat to my reply. Nowadays, big employers don’t accept resume referrals  directly from their employees. They tell the employee his/her referral to apply on the employers’ websites. Another bump in the road since applying for jobs on a company website is a black hole.


----------



## Elsie16

vtc76 said:


> One caveat to my reply. Nowadays, big employers don’t accept resume referrals  directly from their employees. They tell the employee his/her referral to apply on the employers’ websites. Another bump in the road since applying for jobs on a company website is a black hole.


To combat the black hole, call HR after you apply, and essentially make a pest out of yourself. I know some people hesitate to do that, but if they keep hearing from you, they’ll know how interested you are in working for them and may give you a shot they otherwise wouldn’t have. You literally have nothing to lose and a position to gain. You may just stand out enough to get noticed in a sea of names.

 Employers hate interviewing as much as employees hate searching. They want the position filled, and as competitive as the workforce is today, anything  you can do to rise above the heap is worth it


----------



## runbikeharley

jlacevedo10@gmail.com said:


> I’ve had my CPC since 2017 and I’ve yet to actually work as a coder for the reason being that a lot of companies want experienced coders. I’ve kept up with my CEU’s and always kept my certification current however I’m having 2nd thoughts of renewing this year in April as I feel like I’m going to waste my time again.
> Any similar experiences? What can I do? I really don’t want to give it up but the coding employment doesn’t look promising for me


If your young go for CCS through AHIMA.  I'm in the same situation exactly as you, since 2017.  Go for AHIMA, way better.  I'm having doubts about paying this year too, since I will never get a coding job, can't even get a medical clerk job because no experience.  If younger I would go to AHIMA.  We pay $185.00 every single year for credentials, AHIMA is $129.00 every 2 years.


----------



## lisanapier@gmail.com

Just sending some encouragement your way.....I've taken the CPC exam 5 times and finally passed on my last attempt.  You've worked hard for those credentials whether you've passed on the first time, second, etc...Whatever you do, hold on to all that you've worked for.  It's not easy finding a job, but can you imagine something comes along and you've lost your credentials!  Keep going, it may take a little more time, but you've worked for that CPC.  Don't give up! Have a great day.


----------



## cmc6515@msn.com

I got my CPC-A in 2013.  I have worked for a hospital in AZ for over 30 yrs and couldn't secure a position as a CPC-A.   I did secure a position doing insurance verification and authorization.  I was able to use my cpc experience in this position and am very happy with it.  I am 2yrs away from retiring but I keep my certification up to date so I can sign off my auth request with my credential.  It also helped me to recognize what documentation I needed to get my auths.  So broaden your search into other avenues that you can use you experience in.  The RN's in the office have come to me with their coding questions which makes me feel really good about my position.

Which brings up a question to anyone who may have an answer.  If I have been coding for authorizations for the past 3 yrs can the office manager write a letter to AAPC to remove my A status with this experience?  I have been working with the providers on their documentation to support the authorizations that I request.  I succeeded in getting an auth for genetic testing from an AZ AHCCCS plan.  Woo hoo dance dance!


----------



## trarut

cmc6515@msn.com said:


> ::snipped::
> 
> Which brings up a question to anyone who may have an answer.  If I have been coding for authorizations for the past 3 yrs can the office manager write a letter to AAPC to remove my A status with this experience?  I have been working with the providers on their documentation to support the authorizations that I request.  I succeeded in getting an auth for genetic testing from an AZ AHCCCS plan.  Woo hoo dance dance!


If you've been coding as part of your current position, I say ask for the letter and submit it.  Worst AAPC can do is decline to accept it and  you're in the same position in re: your credential as you are now.


----------



## smiannacone

fwnewbie said:


> I'm right there with you!  I can no longer work as a nurse after 30 years of surgical-based experience so I got a COC - outpatient coder for surgery centers, outpatient hospital - and I can't even get an offer of WATCHING coders at work in the last hospital I worked for before going on disability!!  I went to some of the local meetings (before they went virtual), introduced myself to the officers, did everything I could to network in person.  I had one interview for nurse auditor which is something I could do, but was not given the job.  Even the nurse that interviewed me couldn't understand why I wasn't given a coding job since they had been short of help before the virus took over everything.
> Since so much of coding is dependent on understanding medical terminology, it seems only logical coders with long-term exposure to the medical field would have a great advantage over a non-medical coder.  If it's all about who you know, that is not a good use of facility dollars.  But gee, I'm just a nurse. What do I know about financial responsibility?!  :/


----------



## smiannacone

I understand what you are going through.  I am also considering giving up on a coding career.  I got my CPC-A in 2016, attended chapter meetings, etc.  I work in the pathology department for a local hospital.  I know people in medical records and when coding positions opened up I was told that I didn't have experience even though I've worked as a medical transcriptionist for 25 years and took all the coding courses, etc.  They said my best bet was to apply to an outsource company which wasn't an option at the time or right now.  I worked for Nuance (outsource company) for 2 years 40 hours a week making less money with no benefits than I do now working part-time for the pathology department.  Also I've tried contacting one of my coding instructors who works at a local hospital as a coding supervisor about coding jobs her hospital posted and she never replied to my inquiries on linked-in.  She used to say I would have no problem getting a job in coding because of my medical experience as a transcriptionist, Haha.  My other problem is it's hard to find the money each year to pay for this CPC-A certificate.  I feel the time, energy and money I put into all of this has been a huge waste.  One last thing, I was also told by an AAPC employee that my best bet was to do Practicode which also costs a lot of money that I just don't have.  My husband is getting sick of me paying AAPC $100 something a year ($180?? now) for nothing.  I feel bad because I worked pretty hard for it and expected a career change out of transcription since that is now a dead field.  So I have a week or so to make up my mind.  Good luck to you all who are going through the same thing.


----------



## CharlesAdams1260

You don't mention your age but believe me,  if you are over 50,  it is like you are a dead fish.  No matter how many certifications you have.  If you have no experience they won't touch you.  I am 61 and of course everyone thinks you will be retiring at 65 so why should they bother with training you and then you will be sailing off into the golden sunset...ha ha ha... and of course with the pandemic a lot of the regular people lost their jobs or everyone went to coding from home so nobody in the office to train new recruits anyway.  So,  with all that I am giving up on coding and saving all that money this job sucks out of us every year (around $300 a year on coding books,  all that money for CEUs,  cost of any new certification testing and of course maintaining our membership in these societies which in the end do nothing for us anyway).  I imagine I've plunged close to $10K into this path since I started thinking of starting a new career 7 years ago but no more thank you.  I will be retiring when I turn 70 (god help us we still have social security by then) so I'd be pumping thousands more dollars down the money pit in the next 9 years.  Nope.


----------



## Crystal Olson

rwilsoncpcrmc said:


> My experience in the medical field began almost 30 years ago. I started working as a receptionist in a doctor's office. So, it may be beneficial to find an entry level job, either in a provider's office or a hospital, and get your foot in the door. Once employers realize that you are a certified coder, I believe opportunities will open for you.


I too have 30 years experience in the medical field, starting at the front office. I took advantage of every opportunity opened up to me. I am now a Practice Manager for large Primary Care Office I don't have a B.A or Master, but "school of hard knocks". If I didn't have the medical billing experience, I would have never been considered for the position. It takes patience. Get that entry level job, and once they see your work ethic the door will opens open up.


----------

